# Quicky Flush



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me what the quicky flush is for, what it does and if its worth installing. Is it hard to install? Its are first trailer so we are still learning. Thank god for this website.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Here is a link that gives information:

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...32&src=SRQB

The Quickie Flush is available at many RV dealers also. Camping World is not the only source.

Bill


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

We just put ours in today, after a few failed attempts.







I'll have to have DH post about the details.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

MattS said:


> We just put ours in today, after a few failed attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure he will tell you it wasn't a good time installing it, but wait until he uses it the first time to get his real opinion on it.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We just put ours in today, after a few failed attempts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure he will tell you it wasn't a good time installing it, but wait until he uses it the first time to get his real opinion on it.








[/quote]

That all depends on whether it leaks or not....


----------



## happycampers (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi

We went to walmart on the weekend and saw this thing to clean youre black tank not sure what this thing is called . You hook it up to the hose and you open you toilet and put the wan in it and it shoots water in a 360 degree to clean the black tank. We bought it, but dont know if it works as good as a real quickie flush. Did anybody ever bought one of these and does it work ok ?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

happycampers,

The Quickie-Flush is at the top of my list for most useful mod made. As part of a complete and regular tank maintenance program, it will really help keep your black tank 'Squeaky clean, and sweet smelling!'. No, it is not the easiest installation, but don't let that scare you off. Technically it's a breeze, it's just a pain getting in there.

The wands are OK for clearing a major clog, but will not do an overall cleaning job nearly as easily or quickly as the Quickie-Flush. In our case, we have never needed a wand.

Big














on this one!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

OK - I'm sold on the Quickie Flush merits -- I'm pretty handy -- can anyone point me to an installation guide?

Thanks,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jon,

Here are a few pictures from when I did mine. Note that I modded the mod by changing the city water connection end to get a more accesible location than the under the skirt location the instructions call for.


































































Hope that helps some.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, Doug -- it looks like a fairly simple job. Two quick questions -- how difficult is it to drop a section of the underbelly plastic and it looks like the original installation has the hose connector end installed under the side edge -- is that extension with the nice, tidy flush-mount receptacle an add-on or does it come with that out of the box?

Thanks,


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jon,

There are a number of ways to get into the undertray. In my case, I removed all the screws on the curb side, from the front back to the wheels. This does not allow the tray to come all the way down, but it sags enough that you can get in there and work. Actually, it was kind of nice, as it gave my an elevated place to rest my head while I was reaching around inside. Just be careful putting the screws back into frame. The screws at the tanks are shorter than the others, and if you put a long screw in the wrong place you could puncture a tank!

Some people actually cut an access hole to work through. That is not a bad idea, but you need a pretty positive way of closing it back up. Duck tape will not hold. Somebody cut theirs as a big flap, and then build a wooden frame that slipped up inside - and around the perimeter - of the frame. That gave a place to screw into, and they just put pan head screws around the perimeter of the opening to hold the flap shut. Pretty slick actually. There are pictures around here somewhere.

You are correct in your interpretation of the photos. The intended location of the hose hookup is on the frame rail under the trailer. I found that I could not easily get the hose attached without getting down on my hands and knees to reach underneath (creaky old bones, ya know!). Anyway, the thought of doing that at a dump station did not really appeal to me, if you know what I mean!







, so I fabricated the through the skirt mod for the Quickie-Flush mod. All the parts required are readily available at any hardware store, and the aluminum skirt drills very easily with a hole saw drill bit.

Have fun!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

Doug -

I figured that was a hardware store mod -- very tidy - I like it. Thanks for the helpful tips on the undertray screws.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Mr Badger,

It helps if you have either a 90 Degree drill or you can buy an attachment from Sears. I had an access hole cut in mine by the dealer. I sealed it up by using cable ties and then sprayed "Great Stuff" Around it. I tried with a Dremel tool but it still didn't give me clearance.

Use Massive pipe dope around the head of the Quikie Flush so that it doesn't leak!

Mike C


----------

